# Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen



## Hawkzton (4. November 2015)

*Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach den Registry keys... die für die Local Machine, das Energieschema auf "High Performance" oder den Energiesparmodus auf Never steht...

mit z.B.   "HiberFileSizePercent" und "HibernateEnabled" auf "0"   hat es nicht geklappt... 

hatte auch schon unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ControlPanel\NameSpace\{025A5937-A6BE-4686-A844-36FE4BEC8B6D}

die Werte angepasst geht auch nicht



Geben Sie 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e Ausbalanciert Plan verwendet.
Geben Sie a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a den Energiesparplan verwenden.
Geben Sie 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c mit hoher Performance -Plan.


Wäre cool, wenn noch einer eine Idee hat!

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
dNy


----------



## norse (4. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

Was ist denn dein Vorhaben? Das hilft etwas mehr als die Suche danach ...


----------



## Hawkzton (4. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

das ich dies via Script Baramundi(Softverteilung) an bestimmte / beliebige Rechner austeilen kann...

Problem ist halt, dass die Registrykeys dies nicht ändern. Also der Pfad noch irgendwo anders definiert wird...


----------



## norse (4. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

aaahh  danke!

hilft das?
Energieoptionen mit einem Script schnell Ã¤ndern | Deskmodder.de


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

Warum erstellst du keine Gruppenrichtlinien? 
siehe: gpedit.msc - (Multi) Lokale Richtlinien Standalone ohne Server ohne AD - Gruppenrichtlinien by Mark Heitbrink


----------



## norse (4. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

stimmt - oder einfach eine lokale GPO ... daran hab ich auch nicht gedacht


----------



## Hawkzton (4. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

weil ich via baramundi einem einzelnen Rechner das zuweisen kann...

außerdem verteile ich die GPOs schon via AD..Beispiel : der eine rechner braucht Energiesparmodus, der andere soll RemoteDesktop enabled haben, schreib ich kleine scripte die genauso schnell angelegt sind (außer in diesem Fall jetzt hier) weil ich sonst im AD dauernd verschieben müsste. Finde die Struktur in Baramundi sehr sehr gut!

Sonst hätte ich natürlich GPO gezaubert


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

Wenn das Design der OU's  vernüftig abgebildet wurde, ist das über GPO auch kein Problem. 
Da muss dann nicht dauernd etwas verschoben werden...

Baramundi sagt mir nichts, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Hawkzton (4. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

wie gesagt, es lohnt nicht eine OU für jeden kleinen schnickschnick anzulegen,... weil der eine rechner das braucht, der andere das ... da finde ich persönlich es mit baramundi einfacher


----------



## Hawkzton (10. November 2015)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

falls es noch jemanden interessiert ...

ich habe es jetzt doch mit powercfg via cmd gelöst.

Hier der Link mit der Befehlsliste

Gruß
dNy


----------



## k4sp4l3 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*



Hawkzton schrieb:


> falls es noch jemanden interessiert ...
> 
> ich habe es jetzt doch mit powercfg via cmd gelöst.
> 
> ...



Hi, habe mich extra registriert, nur um dir zu danken. Ich war schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für genau dieses Problem. Ich finde die Schilderung von dir sehr Aussagekräftig und muss lachen, wenn ich die Kommentare der anderen Member lese. Hier wurde doch eindeutig nach einer spezifischen Lösung gefragt und trotzdem kommen nur halb gekochte Tipps, wie man es anders machen kann. Ist ja nett gemeint aber überhaupt nicht Zielführend. Also in diesem Sinne nochmal danke für deine Arbeit.


----------



## Xeen_83 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Windows registry key Energieplan Schema ändern oder Sparmodus killen*

Danke für den Link.
Ka was die ersten paar Kommentare für ein Prob hatte...


----------

